# Do you decorate your chicken coop? (Offshoot of "Does Your Coop Have a Nickname?"



## Kristi (Feb 28, 2016)

I've been thinking of doing a few cute things to our chicken coop to decorate it on the outside. Actually, I was thinking of putting up pictures of roosters up on the walls just to be humorous. Our coop is really just a large 3 walled thing and the whole front is chicken wire, besides the studs holding the roof up. I'd love to see what your decorated coops look like, if anyone even does that.

Anyone?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Some do, some don't. I personally don't, but I've thought about it.


----------



## Kristi (Feb 28, 2016)

That's about where I'm at....just thinking about it. It gets awfully windy here and if it's windy in the right direction, I'll lose all my stuff off the outside of it for sure.

I would love to have a sign on the outside with a clever name like in that other thread.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Kristi, I know someone who makes vinyl signs to hand up, about $20.00 (Dawg, talking about Jennifer chickenzoo)
I have one that has a Polish on it and it says welcome to Polishtown. And another one with silkies on it and it says silkies are evil. I have 2 gallons of blue paint to paint but have been sitting there a few months. But in front of one coop, it has privet (lagustrum) bushes and an area that has a waterful, 2 bamboo, and will have black mulch .


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Kristi, you wouldn't be from Oklahoma would you? The winds are crazy here blowing the next front and rains in.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I am, I have some tin flowers, and a welcome sign, Adding stuff here and there. In the spring I am planting flowers or herbs in the holes of cinder blocks around it.


----------



## Kristi (Feb 28, 2016)

nannypattyrn said:


> Kristi, you wouldn't be from Oklahoma would you? The winds are crazy here blowing the next front and rains in.


No---Southern California, oddly. LOL But we live in an area where there are many open fields, so we get some good winds every now and then.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

8hensalaying said:


> In the spring I am planting flowers or herbs in the holes of cinder blocks around it.


Me too! I'm not sure what to plant, I know I'll put some alyssum in a few and maybe some trailing lobelia since I love both of them but I need some suggestions of tall plants that the chickens won't be inclined to eat through the fencing!

Once we get all the exterior wood up around our coop, I plan on doing some deocrations. I will definitely post pictures when that happens.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I probably wouldn't worry about it if it were in the back, but ours is on the side and highly visible from the road, so I really wanted it to look nice, I'll try to get a pic this afternoon. It's still a work in progress


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

here it is so far. Will look better when we get the plantings done in the spring. I plan on adding some signs too


----------

